# Sheep Herding



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I was suggested to try sheep herding as a sport for Aero to participate in. Does anyone here have thoughts or experiences they can share, so I know what to expect? Aero's been around livestock a few times. The last time was with a cow and her two calves, of which he kept trying to bark and move them (despite being behind a fence).


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I can't really give advice, but Dakoda went through some herding training a couple months ago. If you plan to try it I suggest taking your time to find a very professional, intelligent trainer who owns sheep that have been accustomed to new dogs coming in.  

Koda actually tried to ride one of the sheep the first time she saw them. Once she got the hang of herding, she would focus more on cornering the babies then giving them kisses!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Get in touch with Stosh on this board. She and her boy Stosh were doing herding training if i remember correctly.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Is San Dimas in North or South California?


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Andaka said:


> Is San Dimas in North or South California?


Southern California.
City of San Dimas - Welcome

It has a western flair to it, is dog friendly for the most part, and has a fairly decent dog park. And we liked it (before daylight savings kicked in) because there were about 6 GSDs who were regulars (including a white one).


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an appointment this Saturday with these guys:
Our Training and Classes

They seem to be experienced, and I was recommended to them by someone from Westside GSD Rescue, where Aero came from. Anything else I should know about sheep herding?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you have a good instructor he/she will be able to tell you all you need to know.


----------

